# How to Attach Lapel Pins, Collector Pins to Guitar Strap



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I want to decorate a guitar strap by permanently attaching some pins.

Has anyone done this? How did you go about it?

The tacks are pretty long and the clasps would be uncomfortable. I think that you could nip the pins and solder or weld a plate to the back, but the heat may discolour the pins.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

Snip the pins and crazy glue them on?


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Move the pins down the strap where they won't be up against your body?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2017)

Close the clasp, then sew the clasp to the strap using Coban thread.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Snip the pins and crazy glue them on?


If your going to glue then use a product called E6000 glue! It stays flexible whereas crazy glue doesn't!

You can get it a Michaels. I have always used this adhesive in jewelry applications and it's has never let me down!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Crazy glue will leave a nasty white residue behind,


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

SaucyJack said:


> Move the pins down the strap where they won't be up against your body?


This what I did, once upon a time.


----------

